# Best shipping options from US to Italy



## CaWineWoman

Hi,

My family and I are moving to Italy for 1 year and we will be bringing some items from home that we can't bring on the plane. My son wants to bring his amplifier, electric and acoustic basses and we'd all like to bring our bikes - maybe more depending on what the shipping options are. We're wondering about container shipping since these items are awkward. Other ideas?

Any thoughts on shipping companies to chose or avoid?

Thanks!
Erica


----------



## NickZ

A small container is 20'x8'x8'. I think 8 feet wide.

Sounds like you really need a less then full load. If you know any local movers they should be able to help you. Just ask a few different ones for quotes and compare the prices and services.

A freight consolidator will take small loads and fill up a container.


----------



## CaWineWoman

NickZ said:


> A small container is 20'x8'x8'. I think 8 feet wide.
> 
> Sounds like you really need a less then full load. If you know any local movers they should be able to help you. Just ask a few different ones for quotes and compare the prices and services.
> 
> A freight consolidator will take small loads and fill up a container.



Thanks - I'm finding the costs exorbitant! Think it will be less expensive to just buy most of these things again there!

I appreciate all the input.

Cheers,
Erica


----------



## NickZ

Ya it's usually better to bring a lot or nothing. I'd check how much you can get onto the plane. If it's not a lot of stuff the over baggage fee might be a better deal.


----------



## CaWineWoman

NickZ said:


> Ya it's usually better to bring a lot or nothing. I'd check how much you can get onto the plane. If it's not a lot of stuff the over baggage fee might be a better deal.


I think that's the route for the musical instruments - thinking we'll have to be on the lookout for bicycles once we get there. Just have to bid farewell for awhile to the other things I'd hoped to bring. Ah well - I am sure I will adapt! That's part of this whole adventure anyways!

Cheers,
Erica


----------



## NickZ

No problem finding bikes in Italy. I routinely see semi pro bikers training plus people from kids to seniors. 

Will the amp run on 220V/50Hz?


----------



## CaWineWoman

NickZ said:


> No problem finding bikes in Italy. I routinely see semi pro bikers training plus people from kids to seniors.
> 
> Will the amp run on 220V/50Hz?



Ooh, good point on the amp voltage! Hmmm. Well, guess that's another one to add to the 'buy in Italy' list! Saves me lugging the thing anyway- it weighs about 50 lbs!

So here's a question - I was going to bring my laptop computer and just use a converter plug - that isn't an issue is it?


----------



## NickZ

Laptops are usually fine. Just check the label on the power brick. It should say 220V or 240V.


----------



## CaWineWoman

Thanks! So much to consider - all while trying to keep things going here until the great escape! Mind boggling!

Appreciate all the helpful info and gentle reminders of common sense things!

Cheers


----------



## PaigeCL

CaWineWoman said:


> Ooh, good point on the amp voltage! Hmmm. Well, guess that's another one to add to the 'buy in Italy' list! Saves me lugging the thing anyway- it weighs about 50 lbs!
> 
> So here's a question - I was going to bring my laptop computer and just use a converter plug - that isn't an issue is it?


Take your computers. They are more expensive to purchase in Italy. Leave the musical electronics as the voltages are different and leave the bikes. What area are you moving to?


----------



## CaWineWoman

PaigeCL said:


> Take your computers. They are more expensive to purchase in Italy. Leave the musical electronics as the voltages are different and leave the bikes. What area are you moving to?


Yep - we're down to just the laptop, acoustic bass and basic clothing.

We are moving just outside Cellai - 20 minutes south of Florence. Can hardly wait to get there!


----------

